
When the Checkpoints Come - Elof
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-police-state-america/608365/
======
avmich
"Americans are a unique people, our spirit cut from a different cloth than
that of other nations."

How rich and deep thought! :)

